# Irene



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

I cant believe my luck....

Been planning this for a long time... and its so close i can taste it... only to see that there is a major hurricane heading this way this week... 

So, how early would I know the status of the PCD?
I am scheduled to pick up on thrusday and according to models, the hurricane will still be further south (florida), but i dont know how far reaching the winds and rain will be. 
I was supposed to spend a week in myrtle beach to visit family but now it looks like i'll either do that and bunker down with them, or head north right away and beat the storm.

Any recommendations?
Should i ride it? should i stay north (virginia) and see hwo it goes and possibly head back south after it goes away?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Pick up at PDC; should still be nice until Friday. Drive up to Ashville, NC and ride out the weather before heading to the beach.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

that may not be a bad idea... i have to get a better idea of the hurricane schedule... we have family in myrtle beach so it would be nice to spend time there...


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201109_model.html

I live between the blue and yellow landfall markers. You'll be fine Thursday, but avoid Myrtle. My parents are in Hilton Head on vacation, I told them to leave Thursday night or Friday morning.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

well looks like i'll be able to pick up ok... but myrtle beach may not work 
i dont want to waste a vacation week....


----------

